# Northwave Clan MTB Flat Shoe??



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone riding any Northwave flat shoes and can comment on them? The Clan is their newest all mountain flat shoe, but reviews are few. Too new I would imagine.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Northwave-Clan-MTB-Shoes-2019-BlueOrange-38

After a bit more research, it seems this is Northwave's first foray into the flat MTB shoe market. Might have to be a guinea pig and give them a try.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I really like the look of that shoe, and the colour as well


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

For 150$ I will stick with what the flat pedal world knows and trusts, Five Ten. I looked through dozens of flat pedal shoes and their reviews over the past week and just keep coming back to 510. I will be ordering a pair of Freerider Pros today.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't know about that one but I have checked out Northwave shoes and was impressed with the quality. Italians know how to make great shoes.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> For 150$ I will stick with what the flat pedal world knows and trusts, Five Ten. I looked through dozens of flat pedal shoes and their reviews over the past week and just keep coming back to 510. I will be ordering a pair of Freerider Pros today.


Adidas ruined Five Ten for me. I've worn the Low Impacts for over 10 years and always size 11. I've purchased 3 pair of Low Impacts from Adidas since the sale of Five Ten, 2 pair in size 11, I couldn't even get my foot in them, and 1 pair of size 11.5 and the same results. Don't know what they have done to the Low Impacts, but they are a no go for me. Ride Concepts and Unparallel, former Five Ten employees have started these 2 company's up, will get my money from now on.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Adidas ruined Five Ten for me. I've worn the Low Impacts for over 10 years and always size 11. I've purchased 3 pair of Low Impacts from Adidas since the sale of Five Ten, 2 pair in size 11, I couldn't even get my foot in them, and 1 pair of size 11.5 and the same results. Don't know what they have done to the Low Impacts, but they are a no go for me. Ride Concepts and Unparallel, former Five Ten employees have started these 2 company's up, will get my money from now on.


That's fair. I've lived my pair of ELC 510s. But I've wanted something with better venting. Just ordered some Bontrager Flatlines. They seem super high quality in person.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Did anyone wind up getting a pair? How stiff are they?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I got a pair and they are my favorite for summer riding. They are just about as grippy as my 5 10 freerider xvi contact (pre adidas) but much cooler and dry quicker when wet. More grippy than 2F0s and almost as comfy and protective. Definetly worth a try if they fit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

